# woke up this morning



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

male close to 3" lil kok









female a lil' over 2"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice coloration on both of them...how big is there tank?


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice coloration on both of them...how big is there tank?
> [snapback]882238[/snapback]​


50 gallons...thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow look at that little kok


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> wow look at that little kok
> [snapback]882254[/snapback]​


Pull your pants up Death, no one wants to see your small kok :rasp:

On a serious note, Awesome Fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey they have nice koks







I like big koks, theirs koks will probably get bigger soon.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn look at those beautiful eyes!


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

yes, all of the sudden the males kok came out...i have other males that about 10" and their kok usually goes down when they breed....


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> Hey they have nice koks
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























For some reason that comment cracks me up...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like big koks too.. they are super nice fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mmm... incest in the morning









they both look great


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

kok


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

kok master


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dragonball1012 said:


> yes, all of the sudden the males kok came out...i have other males that about 10" and their kok usually goes down when they breed....
> [snapback]883094[/snapback]​


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

where did the pics go?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

they got lost in a upgrade


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dead pic links....................................delete delete delete


----------

